Ask HN: What got you interested in programming/building/hacking? - sarthakjshetty
======
jmnicolas
World Of Warcraft botting obnoxious community. I wanted to create my own bot
so I would not depend on them.

I never made my bot, but I learned to program and found a job. Now I code
boring business apps in C#.

So thank you WOW for stealing my life and giving me a new one back :)

